# Echo CS-352 air filter issue



## Luigi (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone on the forum had an Echo CS-352 chainsaw. I bought this in the beginning of the season to cut up scrounged wood for my woodstove install coming up and I decided to check the air filter. The saw has performed flawlessly since I bought it and still starts right up. This is the type of air filter where you just "twist" it off of a plastic manifold. I took a look at the filter and was surprised to see how dirty it was after just this one season. I took the filter off and was even more surprised to see that a bunch of oil soaked saw dust got past the air filter and caked up in the plastic intake manifold. Any suggestions? I was thinking of getting a new filter and using an RTV sealant on the flange before twisting on the new air filter.


----------



## Woodstuck (Sep 8, 2013)

I have the same saw and noticed that after the first use.  My fix was putting on a layer of grease around the air filter flange before putting it back on.  Besides that it has been a good little saw especially if you put a short bar on it and a non safety chain.


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 8, 2013)

I am not familiar with this model but I check and clean filters after each use. It is the cheapest insurance you can get.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 8, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> I have the same saw and noticed that after the first use.  My fix was putting on a layer of grease around the air filter flange before putting it back on.  Besides that it has been a good little saw especially if you put a short bar on it and a non safety chain.



ok i


Woodstuck said:


> I have the same saw and noticed that after the first use.  My fix was putting on a layer of grease around the air filter flange before putting it back on.  Besides that it has been a good little saw especially if you put a short bar on it and a non safety chain.



I really like the saw. This is my first chainsaw that I actually owned. I took it apart and it didnt look like the buildup got into the carb. Looks like it "pooled" up by the elbow in the plastic intake. I put some grease and reinstalled the filter.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 8, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> I am not familiar with this model but I check and clean filters after each use. It is the cheapest insurance you can get.



The only problem with this filter is it seems like a paper fiber filter that does not look like it can easily be cleaned. I went back to the local home depot earlier where I purchased the saw and of course they do not carry replacement air filters. Not sure why they bother selling a product they can't support with consumable parts. Not real echo dealers by me.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 8, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> I have the same saw and noticed that after the first use.  My fix was putting on a layer of grease around the air filter flange before putting it back on.  Besides that it has been a good little saw especially if you put a short bar on it and a non safety chain.



I meant to ask you regarding the chain you use. I have the 16" echo bar on the saw. Which non safety chain do you use? Can it be used with the echo bar or do I have to purchase another bar?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2013)

Bars and chains are supplied by the maker of the saw in only one instance that I know of to date.  Otherwise they all come from a 3rd party manufacturer, most likely Oregon.  You will need to know how many drive links your chain has in it to get a replacement.  I can virtually guarantee you it's 3/8"low-profile .050, just need to know the length in links.  You can look for the info stamped on the bar or just count. If you know the pitch, gauge and length of your chain, you should be able to have a new non-safety chain made at any saw shop or power equipment dealer.

Regarding the air filter, it is typical to knock the loose sawdust out of the filter whenever you need to refuel and a thorough blow out with compressed air when you are done cutting for the day.  Much higher maintenance than a lawn mower or car filter.


----------



## Woodstuck (Sep 9, 2013)

Luigi said:


> I meant to ask you regarding the chain you use. I have the 16" echo bar on the saw. Which non safety chain do you use? Can it be used with the echo bar or do I have to purchase another bar?


 
I use an Oregon bar and chain on mine but you can put Oregon chain on the echo bar as well.  If you go to Oregon website they have a application guide that works well.  Iirc the non safety chain for that saw is 91vxl and then the drive link count you need for that bar.  Ive found I like the saw the best with a 12" bar.  I own a Husqvarna 562xp which is a pro saw and I still go to the 352 more often then not for the small stuff I usually cut.  Also I pulled the limiters off the carb and richened it up which made a nice difference but this will void your warranty.


----------

